# My kindle menu and top bar do not work/load.



## mcshermo (Feb 6, 2011)

My kindle was working fine yesterday until I tried to e-mail a PDF over to my kindle. I used the e-mail provided in my "Settings". I turned the wireless on and clicked check for content. As soon as I did that my kindle started to act weird. The "CHECKING" bar on the top stayed there. I went to turn off the wireless and the screen refreshes, but nothing happens, the wireless is still on. I cannot click ANY of the options on the menu screen. I did a hard reset and then the top bar with how much battery is left and such is not there. It appears when I click the menu button, but then nothing happens. I can still read books, but I can't turn off wireless or anything.

Help?

*EDIT! : I cannot read books. I click the button to accept to open a book and it just freezes. After the freeze the whole bottom of my kindle (keyboard, etc) no longer work.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have it in a cover with hinges? If so, remove it.

Do the reset again, holding the slider switch for 15 - 40+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.

FYI, the menu bar does not appear while you are reading on a K3. It will only appear when you click the Menu button, and will disappear when you click it again. It's a feature, not a bug.


----------

